# steve madden boots



## kaexbabey (Oct 31, 2008)

do the bottom part (soles?) of their boots have pretty good grip to them? i really don't wanna fall on my a** in the snow or slip when i step into stores after walking through the snow like i did last year. lol. annnd .. how about their sizing? i'm a size 7.5 w/o socks so i usually buy an 8 in sneakers for room for my socks. but for uggs i'd be a 7 i think.

EDIT: how about the sizes for aldo boots .. any input on that?


----------



## bootslover (Nov 18, 2009)

I have had three pair of steve madden boots and have loved them. They do hold up really well in the winter. They have good soles, can easily handle the snow. As far as ice though, I don't think any boot can tackle that challenge. Boy I wish I was in Hawaii.


----------

